# Erie scores?



## foamslayer20 (May 2, 2012)

Heard there was a 19 up in open...wow.


----------



## cory2011 (Aug 14, 2011)

I saw a 417,416 and 412 in MBO


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Pretty sure I seen a 427 in HC as well. 
Some good shooting goin on. Congrats to the winners. 
I also got to meet some great people this weekend. Made some new friends as well.
Sona, Dan, Perry's no peep, Bernie P and his wife, GV, NYS Rep, Mr Coffey, and many others,thanks for some great conversation and products.


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyone heard the pro scores yet?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Gillingham is 13 up, 
Hopkins is 11 up 
Dan Evans is 10 up
Levi 7 up
Nathan Brooks is 6up


All unofficial just scores some have posted.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

It's a windy Sunday morning here in Erie. My daughter and I finished my last 20 targets yesterday my wife has10 more to finish today


----------



## ultratecjason10 (Dec 22, 2005)

I got home last night ...I shot 409with 15x's in hc


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

AHC scores????


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

Heard wes vanhorn shot 419 in ahc not sure of place


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

in ahc I know of 
419
416
410


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

419 wow i heard the targets really got shot up :uzi:


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

perdieu2011 said:


> 419 wow i heard the targets really got shot up :uzi:


Makes for bigger scoring rings, lol. Targets had to been chewed up heavy with AHC, HC, MBR and Xbow on the same course. Well over 400 shots into each target.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Last time I shot in Erie, we had two people in our group blow through an antelope. At Bedford this year, they were changing replacements during the shoot to keep that from happening.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Top 2 in AHC was Wesly with a 419 and Ray Heisler with a 417. Mike Jones won MBR with a 408 for his 1st ever win. Cara Fernandez won women's pro.


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

Ya i heard the 11 ring was growing lol :***:


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

It has to grow. If you can't see it it's not the shooters fault and if it's close I wouldn't short change myself either. Too many classes on too few of the ranges. They have the XT cores they should change them everyday first thing in the am.
Congrats to Wes and Ray in AHC. Ray your almost there bud, getting better every year, nice job.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Cara Fernandez and Danny Evans


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

Ya i agree.....cores should b changed more often!


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Wes is like a big brother to me and he can flat out shoot. congrats big guy !!!!!!!


----------



## punchy (May 26, 2003)

Anyone know any 15-17 ymr scores


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

So what I'm understanding by reading this thread is being said that there probably were 11's called that were not 11's?


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

BROX said:


> So what I'm understanding by reading this thread is being said that there probably were 11's called that were not 11's?


Yep


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

punchy said:


> Anyone know any 15-17 ymr scores


I know of a 414.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

We're beatin' a dead horse here guys..But.. If the IBO would start peering us up at Erie..It would curb some of the questionable scores. That being said, Congrats to Wes and Ray..Both are consistant and quality shooters.


----------



## ultratecjason10 (Dec 22, 2005)

Wt did u end up Dan ...


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Congrats to Wes on a heck of a score in AHC. My man is a machine!!!!!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Also congrats to Ray for a heck of a score. He is a great guy and he is shooting the bow I want to get lol!


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

I ended up 10 up....shot a 5 on the second to last target!!! stupid me :thumbs_do


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

i also shot a five on the second to last target, the black boar on the f range, got beat by a few yards and a release broke low anyway. not the target to go low on, hurt me bad. but still managed six up in ahc


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

Mine was the 39 yd deer.......judged it for 37....just didn't put the pin where i was suppose to.....just a bad shot on my part....oh well it happens!!!!


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

well I'm looking forward to the scores to come out, so i can crunch all the numbers. I like shooting peer groups.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> Makes for bigger scoring rings, lol. Targets had to been chewed up heavy with AHC, HC, MBR and Xbow on the same course. Well over 400 shots into each target.


I agree Jon they should change the cores out. Having that many high scoring classes on the same targets really takes a toll on them. It does make it easier on the arrow puller though lol.


----------



## CDURFEY (May 16, 2009)

ahcnc said:


> We're beatin' a dead horse here guys..But.. If the IBO would start peering us up at Erie..It would curb some of the questionable scores. That being said, Congrats to Wes and Ray..Both are consistant and quality shooters.


yep.......the truth will come out next month


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

thanks alfa buck i had a great time shooting with u this morning, met 2 new awesome guys today. we shot 20 targets on e range this morning and all were brand new targets


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

milkman38 said:


> thanks alfa buck i had a great time shooting with u this morning, met 2 new awesome guys today. we shot 20 targets on e range this morning and all were brand new targets


Good to hear Ray congrats on your finish you earned it!


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

I met Ray in bedford....seems like a really good guy!! Great shooting Ray!!


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Finally back home and STILL waiting to see scores!!!


----------



## LongbowLogan (Jan 11, 2010)

I shot a 408 w/ 20x's in HC


----------



## varmintvaporize (Feb 9, 2010)

The scores are on the IBO website.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

Just checked scores, finished 3rd in MBR w a 406, should put me at 2nd overall in class. This will be my second year shootin peers, can't wait!! I've shot with some great guys this year! Our team should still be in the lead as well. Been a great year for team Darton, hope to keep it up for one more!!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

I know Men's Pro Class Winner Danny Evans shot 15up with 22 bonus rings allowing him to edge out Levi Morgan by 1 point 


I may be mistaken but I think with this win it moves Evans into 1st place in SOY for IBO with 2 shoots to go!!!


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Want to say good job to all Vendetta shooters and a big congrats to Rod Marcum on his win in hunting class. Rod had his Enforcer working and shot 27 up. Again good job to all. Very good shooting


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Thumbs up for Bobby Harrell who scored his second win of the Triple Crown in the geezer class. Just hope he doesn't have to get a bigger size hat for Metropolis.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

My buddy Randy Boggs finished second in Senior Pro he also finished second in Bedford! Looks like he second in shooter of the year points...


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

I shot with Mr Boggs this year at Jackson OH. His wife was with him, they are wonderful people and I am glad to see him doing well also. He has some catching up to do to keep up with the Mrs accomplishments though!


----------

